# sub work in eastern pa



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

looking for sub for work in eastern pa ,if interested call me tom at 215 407 8529.


----------



## sleepless (Nov 10, 2005)

tbone said:


> looking for sub for work in eastern pa ,if interested call me tom at 215 407 8529.


you can try SRSA INC there a big company the maim office is in beaver falls pa they also work in ohio and wv so call them at 1-866-352-srsa you must have at least 300.000.00 in general insu. and you will sing a contract but whats nice is you have a forman that you can call for help when you are having problems with the job they pay $50.00 per hr and the jobs that are asinged to you are yours for as long as you work there There pay as fast as you can plow they mailed pay in 2 days after i fax in my work sheets ( good luck )


----------

